# Carpet & Tile Cleaning 20% off for forum members



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We have a 5 area carpet cleaning specialfor $130.00 . Take 20% off plus sum extra $99.00 for

lightly soiled only. If it is heavily soiled or low grade carpet cost a lil more. Stain removal or urine removal extra as well

Need tile/grout cleaned & sealed 20% off total price(200 sq ft min)plus we will throw in a 6area carpet cleaning for $94.00. lightly soiled carpet only.

We do commercial& residential. Upholstery done as well

850-529-1335


----------

